# Charlie leaves tonight:(



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to update you about Charlie. My husband is driving him to Ohio tonight...I don't have the heart. I read about Sadie and I'm trying to think positively. I'm praying that this is an exciting new chapter for him...living on a farm with other pups. It's just so hard to say goodbye. I can't stand the thought that he will be so sad and confused about why we took him there.....A very sad day indeed.

On another note, through all of this I met a wonderful woman who runs a GR Rescue here in Pittsburgh. We've talked several times about Charlie. Although she couldn't help me with him, she recognizes that I LOVE my pups. She asked me a week ago to consider fostering for her. Well, she called today (not knowing that Charlie was leaving tonight) and asked me if I was interested in fostering a 6 month old PB pup who was owned by an 80 year old couple. They're sending her into rescue as she was too much for them to handle..surprise:uhoh:! So we are going to foster this baby. I'm imagining that she will help us just as much as we will help her...if not more!

Oh how everything happens for a reason....

Thanks for listening!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

awwww. Where will charlie be living in Ohio? I'm in southwest ohio


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Mount Gilead? Are you close to there? I believe it's Central Ohio.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm near Cincinnati


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ahh Charlie will be happy where he is going. Good luck with the foster pup dont forget to post pics


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

If you're ever near Columbus or Mt. Gilead...maybe stop by this rescue. It's called Thirdtyme Rescue. They're ok with aggressive/biters. A good reference to have for the forum in the future.
PS. If you do go there...give Charlie a BIG kiss from his mama:bawling:.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What you are doing is best for you and Charlie. I am sure he will quickly adjust to his new home and will come to love it. It sounds like they will love and take very good care of him.

The best of luck with fostering as well. I hope you enjoy it. Just know that you now are helping a dog in need find its new home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful news !!!! You were so wonderful to take the time to find just the right place for him. From rereading the original thread, it sounds as if you've done a great job with your kids too.... that your dau was concerned about Charlie's welfare even after the bite. The compassion you've instilled at such a young age is commendable...... kudos to you Michelle. Hope you'll stick around the forum and share your other dogs with us !!!

Betty


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Rob, Thanks for your reassurance. That means a lot coming from such a commendable rescue. Ron and his wife sound like exceptinal people and I have to believe that they will take great care of this guy. 

As for my daughter...I told Kathi a few days ago that Morgan is an exceptional child. She is truely an animal lover...like her mama. She is so sad to see him go. I believe that she will follow in my footsteps and go on to lead a life of loving ang helping as many animals as she can.

Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahhhh as one door closes, another opens. This is good news for you. I wish you well with the little pupper!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so glad that Charlie made it into a rescue and will have a forever home even with his issues. You worked so hard to make sure of that for him! We hope to continue to see you around here!


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank You Karen,
He just left......:sadwavey:.
All of your sweet words and encouragement soften the blow a bit and remind me that he HAD to go to new home.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

micheller said:


> Thank You Karen,
> He just left......:sadwavey:.
> All of your sweet words and encouragement soften the blow a bit and remind me that he HAD to go to new home.
> Thanks,
> Michelle


Oh, I'm sorry. Now is the toughest time, right after they leave... perfect emoticon, though.

I had a Border Collie I had to return to her rescue because she bit a child and it was so sad to drive away and see her try to come after me... She's happy in her home with an adult male and another BC, so I'm glad it all worked out for her, but I was so miserable in that the rescue person wouldn't let me be involved in helping find her new home, even though I knew all about her. This rescue person even 'forgot' that she'd bitten someone so the new owner didn't know until I told him. She told him I "got rid of Jessie because I was getting a Golden Retriever puppy".  Still makes me mad to think of it. I'm so glad you got to work with nice people who, together with you, helped save Charlie's life.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Michelle, as I said before, you rescued Charlie in the first place and probably saved his life. You also pursued finding him a good home and saved him for a second time, Do not fault yourself in this situation as you had to put your children first. Just remember that you SAVED him even if he didn't work out in your household, you saved him and that is what counts. Good luck with this next foster and know that if this proves a problem that hopefully the forum can help you again. Stay in touch and good luck to all. You are doing a great service to dogs in need. Keep us updated. Kathi:wavey:
Hugs to Morgan((((hugs)))


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Golden retrievers are so adaptable to new situations! They are truly the best breed when it comes to going to new places. I know how hard it was, but you did the right thing!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

micheller said:


> If you're ever near Columbus or Mt. Gilead...maybe stop by this rescue. It's called Thirdtyme Rescue. They're ok with aggressive/biters. A good reference to have for the forum in the future.
> PS. If you do go there...give Charlie a BIG kiss from his mama:bawling:.


I'm about 1 hour south from Columbus, he will be ok in his new home. Hope you are too








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Michelle*

Michelle:

Thanks for loving CHARLIE enough to let him go to this wonderful rescue that will love him and find him a home.

Very excited for you that you will be fostering for a GR Rescue and a puppy no less. I am very envious as I have wanted to foster forever, but Ken does not want three dogs!


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Michelle:
> 
> Thanks for loving CHARLIE enough to let him go to this wonderful rescue that will love him and find him a home.
> 
> Very excited for you that you will be fostering for a GR Rescue and a puppy no less. I am very envious as I have wanted to foster forever, but Ken does not want three dogs!


Too funny Karen! Actually Jeff doesn't want 3 either. I just beg until I get my way. I keep telling him, "you knew that you married an animal lover!"

Thanks for you sweet words. And thanks for all of your help through it all!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, I know what you mean. When we first got out house hubby said "no animals in the house" I trained him well. We now have 5


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> haha, I know what you mean. When we first got out house hubby said "no animals in the house" I trained him well. We now have 5


5!!!! WOW....not sure that I could pull that off LOL. Actually our homeowners association says "3's the limit"....so Jeff has them in his corner. I keep telling him that our next house will have a TON of fenced in land so I can rescue as many as I want!!! He actually agreed!


----------

